
Removing epsilon productions from context free grammars - mnemonik
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2010/02/08/removing-epsilon-productions-from-context-free-grammars/
======
lizchanning
This is not a new or innovative algorithm. This person is performing one step
of the conversion of a CFG to Chomsky Normal Form. Please see Sipser’s “Theory
of Computation,” page 107.

~~~
James_Johnson
See also, "preliminary step a of part 2 of my senior compiler project."

Aren't compilers classes common in undergraduate CS programs? Don't they all
do this?

E: In case you were curious, "part 2" of the project was implementing a LL(1)
recursive descent parser, so you had to juggle the grammar to work with that
kind of parser.

